# Does anyone else get ACNE around their LIPLINE?



## Lucenah (Sep 1, 2008)

I always seem to have this problem, and it's so thoroughly weird and embarassing.  I get zits (read: bumps and even WHITEHEADS) around my mouth, and once I finally clear it up with BP or SA cream, it leaves dark spots that last forever... like at least a month, usually more.  It looks like my mouth is "messy" - so not a good look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's hard to use concealer, since it's around your mouth and it wears out really quickly.  I mean like some times, its RIGHT on the edge of my lips, and when you talk and eat and stuff, it's almost fruitless to try and cover it up.  

It's probably caused by the lip gloss. but I usually wear lip gloss everyday, yet this acne happens pretty randomly.  So I don't really know if it IS the lip gloss, or if it's a particular type of lip product.  It just HAPPENS.  


I was thinking of using lipliner... so lipgloss doesn't bleed around my mouth and clog pores, but I'm afraid that might make it even worse >.<  Does anyone else have this problem?  What do you do about it?  
I'm sorry if this is a double post, but I haven't seen it anywhere else.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 1, 2008)

I rarely get actual pimples on my lipline, but I get like blackheads on it quite often. I hate it cause then i squeeze and squeeze and my lip is red and ugly foreverrrr

xc


----------



## QueenEmB (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah I get similar - I've not found a miracle cure sorry


----------



## talste (Sep 1, 2008)

occasionally I get one pop up usually after I wax my lip line, I use a spot treatment to dry them out & they clear up pretty quickly.


----------



## Growing Wings (Sep 1, 2008)

I have this problem too.  I use tea tree oil, and that seems to clear up any problems pretty quick.


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't get actual spots..but i do get blackheads..oh how it hurts when i try and squeeze them


----------



## kimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

i get them once in a while and i hate them. you try to pop them and they hurt like hell, you can't use alot of products on them because of where they're at.

i can't offer you any miracle cures, just maybe stop using lip products for a few months and see if you still get them. if not, then it's the lip products. if you still get them, you can always see a dermatologist who might be able to give you something for them.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 1, 2008)

i sometimes get pimpes or small blackheads on my lip line - not too often
but i HATE IT!!!!!!!!! and when i pop it, it kind of goes big and looks like i have a bust lip, not a good look


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 1, 2008)

ugh occasionally I do get these, and I LOATHE them! What works best for me so far is dampening a q-tip in some .5% salycilic acid toner and line your lips. If you like to put chapstick on before sleeping like me, apply that first and then follow with the treated q tip. HTH, it works for me almost always except that time of the month. Damn hormones.


----------



## Lucenah (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_ugh occasionally I do get these, and I LOATHE them! What works best for me so far is dampening a q-tip in some .5% salycilic acid toner and line your lips. If you like to put chapstick on before sleeping like me, apply that first and then follow with the treated q tip. HTH, it works for me almost always except that time of the month. Damn hormones._

 
Oh!  Why didn't I think of that?  I am trying that tonight before I sleep.... and yeah I put on lip balm too, though I really doubt it's because of that.....    
Just a couple of days ago I got two zits on my top and bottom lips, RIGHT on top of each other.... lord it's so weird... which is why I posted this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm glad I'm not the only one though.....


----------



## cetati (Sep 2, 2008)

I have tiny white bumps around my lip line I cannot get rid of. I just remember to remove my make up really well at night, because residual make up is the worst.


----------



## redambition (Sep 2, 2008)

i get blackheads, bumps and sometimes whiteheads.

it's annoying but seems perfectly normal. i try to ignore it as much as possible


----------



## NatalieMT (Sep 2, 2008)

I get big spots on my lipline, sometimes right in the corners of my lips that is super painful. I believe the cause of spots on the lipline/chin/mouth area are all due to hormones and so there isn't really much you can do to stop them unfortunately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just cover them as best you can, seems it's a problem a lot of people have so we're all in the same boat.


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 2, 2008)

like everyone else i get blackheads around my lip, such a strange place to get them.


----------



## Glow21 (Sep 16, 2008)

I used to get this a lot, but it all cleared up when I stopped using carmex lip balm.  I didn't really make the connection until recently when I used it again and broke-out AGAIN.  But I guess that area is quite prone to zits when you think about it - lipgloss/balm, eating, drinking, kissing and generally touching your face to make sure there's nothing on it...


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 16, 2008)

why don't you try a dermatologist... see if it is an allergy


----------



## amity (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm so glad I found this... here I was thinking I was the only one in the world who got these things around my lips. I thought I had some sort of std to be quite honest.. :$

but anyways... I found that leave them alone, never touch your lips and wear as little lipgloss as possible. I get them bad but I also have my fingers on my lips A LOT cause I bite my nails. When I stopped biting my nails for like a month I had maybe only one breakout around my lip line.

So....
don't touch them
don't pop them
don't bite your nails!


----------



## Jello89 (Nov 13, 2008)

I got it twice. It happens when Im sick on the week before my period LOL. I usually have zero pimples, but break out when i PMS. When Im sick, because of constant nose leaking and blowing and rubbing. Pimple on the lipline. Sounds weird but its the only 2 times I got it. I try not to pop them...but it looks nasty.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These things just happen. *sniff*


----------



## darkwater_soul (Nov 13, 2008)

I used to get those, then I started reverse lining (ie lining around the outside of my lips) with Clinique's acne treatment concealer, and I not only have not had a breakout (blackheads or whiteheads) since, but it works better than linign my lips and prevents bleeding. HTH! Choose a color close to your skin tone, and then set it with just a touch of powder and it stays all day and looks natural.

Clinique | Skin Care | Acne | Acne Solutions Concealing Stick


----------



## Ode to Joy (Nov 14, 2008)

This could be caused by the fluorides in your toothpaste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ohnutsitsCAITY (Jan 16, 2009)

i get these gigantic white heads around my lipline all the time. and unfortunately, i do have scars from them. however, i've found that clearasil (sp?) vanishing spot treatment works really well on those suckers! (and its cheap! score!)

hope it helped. :]


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Jan 22, 2009)

A lotta stuff causes pimples on the lipline I've found:

Toothpaste - I tend to brush my teeth before cleansing my face to wash any remnants off

Lipgloss - I try to put on as little as possible and be very careful with application

Hormones - I must admit I get them more on the lead up to that time of the month!

Illness - during/after a cold they make an appearance sometimes

I've found a tiny dab of Manuka Oil (which is a type of Tea Tree) on my finger and line it round my mouth before bed keeps them away!

Also if you keep your hands away from your mouth (no biting nails etc) then that's always a bonus, the dirt on our hands never helps matters!


----------



## NadiaD (Jan 25, 2009)

I get TERRIBLE break outs on my chin and lipline  - at the moment its terrible. I've recently discovered mine is probably due to contact irritation or contact acne (everyone has a different name). Basicaly a lot of people lean on their hands, cover mouth with hands when sitting, rub mouths, etc etc, and it leads to build ups and nasty things. Some people touch that area more than others - I know someone who always holds their temples and they are really breakout prone there.

So im trying to touch my chin/mouth area less, and it seems to be working! Just something to think about if you do that a lot. 

Although the Clinique coverstick i will look into.....

Nadia xx


----------



## User35 (Feb 2, 2009)

i notice if i smoke ( i quit and start up for like 2 weeks after like 4 months of not smoking im weird i know) I get blemishes around my lip line...especially on the right side..its where I put the cigarette. I think since i touch there sometimes when i smoke i break out. like right now i got one that is healing...and yeah of course i screwed with it so it looks all big and gross..lovely

lol one more reason to quit for good I guess.


----------

